# Big Springfield Giveaway



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everybody, didn't see this posted so I thought I would share. Springfield Armory is having their annual "duel" giveaway including a ton of m1a's along with some handguns and other goodies. All you have to do to sign up is google Springfield duel and sign up. Once per hour you vote between 2 guns they have listed and each vote gives a chance to win. You can only vote once per hour but you can alternate votes if you choose. There is a daily prize, a weekly prize, and the grand prize is a tour of the plant where you build a custom 1911 and get some shooting time with an expert. Good luck guys, hopefully somebody here can bring home a prize!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah I keep clicking but have not won yet! Curses!
Springfield Armory Duel 3


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow thanks. Well went off to vote and page seems to be wanting to swipe my email addy and password. We might best get a compooter nerd to sniff around on that place.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Scout...

And thanks for the info!


----------

